# tips on catching big slabs



## mooreman

Does anyone have any special thing they do to catch big crappie I 'm not talking about quanity just for big slabs. Thanks mooreman


----------



## chaunc

mooreman said:


> Does anyone have any special thing they do to catch big crappie I 'm not talking about quanity just for big slabs. Thanks mooreman


I've read that big crappies have a good sense of smell. Use big baits and fish attraction like fish formula or nibbles. Works for me.


----------



## misfit

while i tend to catch bigger fish in summer,by trolling open water with crankbaits and bladebaits.but fishing deeper water structure/cover with jigs or minnies also produces.i really think the key to catching them is first finding them.at different times,many techniques will work once you do that.crappies tend to generally school in year/size classes,so if you're catching only smaller fish,the best approach is move around till you locate the bigger fish.then you can try different presentations to find what they like at that time.they may want a finesse presentation with small baits,or larger baits presented aggressively,depending on factors such as season,water temp,weather conditions,etc.
so in short,find the big ones and let them tell you the "special thing" they want at that time.


----------



## AtticaFish

Met up with a guy earlier this year... I had 6 or 8 with none over 9"... He had around 30 with probably an average size of 10" and one went 13"!

He got me started trolling crank baits and not just the little rapalas or bandits. I have been using the medium sized husky jerks and deeper diving 5" baits... ripsticks? can't remember the name... But the best bait so far are the jointed shad raps. Don't know if the extra wiggle is whats getting the bigger fish. Have gotten 4 this year over 13" on them so something is working. The jointed ones do cost a little more... maybe thats it.


----------



## The Yeti

First thing is you have to find them - check around this site and the net for how/where to do that. I've found these fish to be really fickle so there's no "best" way for going about that.

Second, big minnows are hard to beat for big slabs. I have a 16" crappie mounted on the wall that I pulled out of a farm pond on some of the biggest minnows I have ever seen - in the 3"-4" range. I don't know anywhere that sells them anymore so good luck finding them!

Also, it was chilly and rainy that day and I've noticed that anytime I've caught the big ones, it was a cool and cloudy day and they were fairly deep.


----------



## crappiedude

Like Chaunc said go with a bigger bait and add scent. I bought a bait pump and keep my tubes full of nibbles. I've used 3" walleye twister tails and have caught some nice crappie on them.

http://www.thebaitpump.com/


----------



## symba

1. Find Where they are. You cant catch the big fish if you are not in their location. Try adjusting depth also.

2. Upsize the offering. Ive had a 12" crappie hit a 5" chub when I was floating them for smallies.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

I have used a fish attraction scent for many years ...and it has done as good or better than the ones the bait co's make....the name is WD-40...There are at least two cans in my boat at all times...Give it a try.....JIM.....


----------



## chaunc

Not to start an argument here but that stuff is a pollutant. Read the ingredients. But if you dont care about the water you fish, and it's working for you, have at it. This has been discussed a few times here over the years.


----------



## AtticaFish

chaunc said:


> Not to start an argument here but that stuff is a pollutant. Read the ingredients. But if you dont care about the water you fish, and it's working for you, have at it. This has been discussed a few times here over the years.


Gotta _STRONGLY_ agree with Chaunc..... Yeah you will be able to get lotsa fish if you start pouring that stuff in the water. They'll all be belly up and all you'll have to do is drive around and pick em' outa the water. Don't know 4 sure, but would guess thats petro based??????????????


----------



## rolland

I use 1 simple rule when crappie fishing and it works for me, wait for Bigdaddy to speak and whatever he says listen. Guy knows his stuff. If you really want to learn search for some of his old post he has shared a lot of knowlage here over the years.


----------



## chaunc

This time of year, most guys think the crappies are in deep water. Not here on my home lake. I'm following the baitfish schools right now. They're all running the shorelines. Try fishing the wood in 5ft water. The crappies are holding there waiting on the baitfish to come thru. Jig and bobber will do the job.


----------



## Lewzer

> Gotta _STRONGLY_ agree with Chaunc..... Yeah you will be able to get lotsa fish if you start pouring that stuff in the water. They'll all be belly up and all you'll have to do is drive around and pick em' outa the water. Don't know 4 sure, but would guess thats petro based


There is petroleum distillates in the WD-40 but the secret ingredient is shark liver oil.
I keep a bottle of that and a pipette in my boat.

I troll for the bigger crappie this time of year. When the bigger ones hit, just repeat passes over the area.


----------



## Gone Fission

WD-40 manufacturer says that shark liver oil is not an ingredient.


----------



## chaunc

It's just a technique i use for slow trolling with my electric motor. I hang a couple 10ft rods over the side of my boat and glide back and forth over the deep brushpiles. Sometimes i use microspoons and sometimes i just hang a jig and nibble. Tried both today and the jig produced better size than the spoon. I keep an eye on my locator as i glide across the brush. If i see fish, i'll spend time gliding back and forth over it. Persistence is the key. Adjust depth up or down til you get their attention. Some days i have to bump the brush to get them started. Other days they want it up high above the brush. Today was a bump day. 10 pound test allowed me to get a few jigs back but i always lose some jigs and spoons. Start slow and speed up if needed. This method works best over deeper water. Here's a couple from todays catch.


----------



## jshbuckeye

looks like it is time to get out and see if i cant find me some crappie for dinner.


----------



## Lewzer

> WD-40 manufacturer says that shark liver oil is not an ingredient.


Of course they are going to say that. Their older MSDS stated shark liver oil right on their MSDS. Now they reworded it and put it under the 
"non-hazardous ingredients" <10% to protect their secret formula.

http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/msds-wd494716385.pdf


----------



## Gone Fission

Lewzer said:


> Of course they are going to say that. Their older MSDS stated shark liver oil right on their MSDS. Now they reworded it and put it under the
> "non-hazardous ingredients" <10% to protect their secret formula.
> 
> http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/msds-wd494716385.pdf



LOL...why do you say "Of course they are going to say that" What would be the problem with them saying it contained shark liver oil especially if it was listed in the past? It is true that non toxic ingredients do not have to be identified on the MSDS in order to protect trade secrets. What's the point of hiding it now if the cat is already out of the bag.

Also, what makes you think it is still an ingredient? "non-hazardous ingredients" could be a whole bunch of things. Are you involved with the manufacturing process? The only thing the Material Safety Data Sheet supports is that it is not listed as an ingredient.

Peace!


----------



## chaunc

Lewzer said:


> Of course they are going to say that. Their older MSDS stated shark liver oil right on their MSDS. Now they reworded it and put it under the
> "non-hazardous ingredients" <10% to protect their secret formula.
> 
> http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/msds-wd494716385.pdf


What do you think about the warnings? They dont even want it to touch your skin, and you still think it's okay to put in the water.  Did you read the whole link you posted or just the " secret ingredients ". What about the other 90%? Okay, i give. Use it if you will. I wont question your choice again.


----------



## rod bender bob

The shark oil thing was exposed as a myth years ago. The stuff is a solvent - a strong cleaner full of stuff we are fighting to keep OUT of our water.


----------



## Lewzer

> LOL...why do you say "Of course they are going to say that" What would be the problem with them saying it contained shark liver oil especially if it was listed in the past? It is true that non toxic ingredients do not have to be identified on the MSDS in order to protect trade secrets. What's the point of hiding it now if the cat is already out of the bag.
> 
> Also, what makes you think it is still an ingredient? "non-hazardous ingredients" could be a whole bunch of things. Are you involved with the manufacturing process? The only thing the Material Safety Data Sheet supports is that it is not listed as an ingredient.





> What do you think about the warnings? They dont even want it to touch your skin, and you still think it's okay to put in the water.  Did you read the whole link you posted or just the " secret ingredients ". What about the other 90%? Okay, i give. Use it if you will. I wont question your choice again.


 


> The shark oil thing was exposed as a myth years ago. The stuff is a solvent - a strong cleaner full of stuff we are fighting to keep OUT of our water.


 
You guys are funny and n
But you have no problem with gasoline, oil and grease contaminating our waterways?


----------



## Lewzer

> The shark oil thing was exposed as a myth years ago.


We may find out for sure soon.


It's No Joke: Franken Introduces Household Product Label Bill
2009-09-24 | 04:14

Bill would force manufacturers to list all ingredients on product labels.

One-time funny man and now a first-term senator from Minnesota Al Franken is taking on the household product industry by introducing legislation that would require household cleaning products to carry labels with a complete list of ingredients.
The Household Product Labeling Act, the second piece of legislation introduced by Sen. Franken (D-MN), would expand existing labeling requirements.
Current law requires that product labels list "immediately hazardous" ingredients, but companies are not required to list ingredients that might cause harm over time. In May, Minnesota became the first state to approve a ban of the sale of baby bottles and sippy cups made with BPA.
"Moms and dads have a right to know whether harmful chemicals are present in their kitchen cupboards," Franken said. "When my wife Franni and I were raising our own kids, we were constantly concerned with what we used to wash their cribs, their pacifiers, the floors, and surfaces they played on. This is just a common-sense measure to help parents keep their kids safe and healthy."

Rep. Steve Israel, (D-NY), has introduced companion legislation in the House of Representatives.

But industry groups such as the Soap and Detergent Association insist that the Franken bill and others like it are unnecessary, especially since the industry has already introduced the Consumer Product Ingredient Communication Initiative, which will take effect in January.

"This proactive voluntary program has been launched to meet the changing needs of consumers and the marketplace by creating a uniform system for providing ingredient information to consumers in a meaningful and easy-to-understand way," said Brian Sansoni, VP-communication and membership, SDA. "It builds on the already strong foundation the industry has established for sharing information with consumers."


----------



## JignPig Guide

mooreman said:


> Does anyone have any special thing they do to catch big crappie I 'm not talking about quanity just for big slabs. Thanks mooreman


I was lucky enough to catch these two 16-1/4 inchers on a Bomber Model-4A crankbait. These were in/near a school of small sized largemouth bass. 

I would suggest to move on to a different area, or even a different lake, if you're only catching smaller sized crappie.


----------



## chaunc

Those are some very nice fish.


----------



## husky hooker

sure are.....super nice!!!!!


----------

